# اللهجة المغربيّة: الكاف الداخلة على الفعل



## Levantinelinguistics

هل الكاف قبل الفعل تدل على المضارع المستمرّ أم المضارع المستمرّ والبسيط ؟


----------



## I.K.S.

Levantinelinguistics said:


> هل الكاف قبل الفعل تدل على المضارع المستمرّ أم المضارع المستمرّ والبسيط ؟


مرحبا, لا يوجد مفهوما المضارع البسيط و المستمر في المغربية مثلما هو الشأن في الإنجليزية. تدخل الكاف للدلالة على الزمن المضارع بشكل عام


----------



## WadiH

I.K.S. said:


> مرحبا, لا يوجد مفهوما المضارع البسيط و المستمر في المغربية مثلما هو الشأن في الإنجليزية. تدخل الكاف للدلالة على الزمن المضارع بشكل عام



هل توجد أي حالات تحذف منها الكاف في المضارع؟
مثلاً في المصرية والسورية تحذف الباء أو الميم في حالة التعبير عن الإرادة أو الشروع وما شابه:

هو عاوز يخرج
احنا طالعين ناكل
إلخ


----------



## I.K.S.

Wadi Hanifa said:


> هل توجد أي حالات تحذف منها الكاف في المضارع؟
> مثلاً في المصرية والسورية تحذف الباء أو الميم في حالة التعبير عن الإرادة أو الشروع وما شابه:
> 
> هو عاوز يخرج
> احنا طالعين ناكل
> إلخ


نعم, في هذه الحالة لا يجب استعمال الحرف المساعد
 يعبرون عن المثالين بقولهم: هو باغي يخرج _احنا خارجين ناكلو


----------



## Hemza

Wadi Hanifa said:


> هل توجد أي حالات تحذف منها الكاف في المضارع؟
> مثلاً في المصرية والسورية تحذف الباء أو الميم في حالة التعبير عن الإرادة أو الشروع وما شابه:
> 
> هو عاوز يخرج
> احنا طالعين ناكل
> إلخ


يتم استخدام أو حذف الكاف أو التاء أو القاف (حسب عملي) كما الباء والميم في اللهجات التي ذكرتها (نفس النمط).
لا توجد تلك الحرف في لهجات بعض المناطق كالشرق والجنوب


----------

